# Battlefield 1, The Division or Ghost Recon Wildlands?



## Goodsport (Mar 6, 2017)

I've played the open beta for _Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands_ and am currently trying out the free trials for both _Battlefield 1_ and _Tom Clancy's The Division_, all on my PC.  I like them enough that if I had enough money, I'd buy all three of them. 

But alas, I currently only have enough money for one of them for now and am at an impasse as to which one to choose.

To add a bit of info: I really enjoy single-player campaigns.  I also enjoy co-op (preferably either with friends or with bots, but sometimes with PUG's as well).  I'm not really into PvP.

So which one would you recommend and why? 


-G


----------



## Joker (Mar 6, 2017)

Wildlands sounds like the best option for you then. Strong co-op and singleplayer component. 

Battlefield is really light on single-player. While fun, you'll probably finish the campaign in under six hours.

As for the Division. Conceptually it's really cool. But from what I hear, it's quite a grind without much variation in types of missions.


----------



## cmad1977 (Mar 6, 2017)

As a BF fanboy...

BF1!! THE ANSWER IS BF1!!! 


But seriously...
BF1 is great. I have some quibbles and there's a bit of the game I think they didn't really handle right. 

The Division is pretty cool. 

Ghost Recon looks cool, my friend liked the beta. 

So yeah... I'm no help. 


Edit: yeah... maybe BF1 isn't up your alley. The campaign is neat but short and then it's all PvP all the time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you Joker and cmad1977. 

I've recently been told  that later levels of _The Division_ become more PvP heavy, so I'll pass on buying it for now.

I've decided to go with _Ghost Recon Wildlands_ as my full-game purchase for now, but will still keep playing the _Battlefield 1_ free trial until I'm no longer allowed to.  I'm totally enjoying the BF1 single-player campaign thus far and will try to buy the game as soon as I can. 


-G


----------



## EmberGod (Mar 15, 2017)

I think that Battlefield 1 is better to play as a single player. The Division is pretty good too. But I prefer to play BF1 and when I want to relax a bit I play  some small games on http://www.friv5online.com/ . By the way I have heard that new Resident Evil 7 is cool too.


----------



## Onlinegamesfor1 (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree with you embergod this game rocks like Resident evil 7 ,I play too online minigames like wheely.


----------



## FreakyMolly (Feb 23, 2019)

I Like All The Series of Battlefield! It was The Best Game Ever Build.


----------



## Ronn91 (Jul 8, 2019)

Strahd Von Zarovich was allegedly the first Vampire and the Dark Lord of the Ravenloft Barovia. The Division is pretty good too. But I prefer to play BF1 and when I want to relax a bit I play some small games on http://basketballgames.io/


----------

